# For Sale



## bogydave (Mar 13, 2010)

bought for 2¢ an acre, I say a good buy


----------



## quads (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd say even 150 years ago $.02 per acre was a fairly good deal.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 14, 2010)

That is a good reason to not let one guy/family control a country's assets.


----------



## Later (Mar 31, 2010)

When I was a kid - about 55 years ago, Nabisco Shredded Wheat cereal had a deal where you could buy a square inch of Alaska for a penny or maybe a nickle - I forget. My brother and I both bought one. Never made the trip to check them out though.


----------



## quads (Apr 1, 2010)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> When I was a kid - about 55 years ago, Nabisco Shredded Wheat cereal had a deal where you could buy a square inch of Alaska for a penny or maybe a nickle - I forget. My brother and I both bought one. Never made the trip to check them out though.


I remember that!  I bought one too.  Don't think I could prove it anymore though.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 1, 2010)

We took the kids (when they were kids) to "North Pole" Alaska, just outside of Fairbanks to the 
"Santa Claus House".  Fun place to visit.
There you could buy 1 sq foot of Alaska too, signed by Santa Claus for $1.
I bet my wife has them somewhere. 

Alaska still has some remote parcels cheap. It's just getting there, you need a plane, or snow machine to it in the winter.

Snow showing signs of melting on the South faces of the pic, FINALLY


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 1, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> We took the kids (when they were kids) to "North Pole" Alaska, just outside of Fairbanks to the
> "Santa Claus House".  Fun place to visit.
> There you could buy 1 sq foot of Alaska too, signed by Santa Claus for $1.
> I bet my wife has them somewhere.
> ...



Bogy great picture, I stopped down to the local Tractor Supply to tell them about the bolt being to long on the splitter near the wedge so we went outside so I could show them. The two new models bolt was long and the older model bolt on the wedge was the correct size so he ask me how I found out about this then told him about hearth.com, I'm not sure if they will change it but I'll give them one week before I go back and check.

zap


----------



## bogydave (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks
Which reminds me, I still need to cut that bolt off. I did 3 more cords with it,
 I think I'm headed to the shop right now & do it.
Gotta cover the tomatoes in the Greenhouse then I'm cutting that bolt!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 1, 2010)

Todays pic, can see snow melting


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 1, 2010)

Sweet!

I bet a road goes right up to that square inch of AK


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 2, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Sweet!
> 
> I bet a road goes right up to that square inch of AK



Don't laugh. A guy I used to work with fell for one of those TV buy land deals when he was in the Air Force in Florida. Of course there turned out to be an elevated highway that passed over it and no access. We kidded him mercilessly about it. A few years later I was invited to his wedding. At the wedding he told me that the state had built an off ramp on the highway that came down right at his piece of property and that he had sold the land to 7-11, Wendy's, an oil company and Kentucky Fried Chicken for a fortune.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 2, 2010)

My sister was telling me about a land "give away" program in Alaska . . . maybe Dave can tell us more about it. Something about a town near Denali that was trying to encourage more folks to move in to the area -- especially folks with children. My sister said it was done on a lottery and there were some caveats -- folks had to have septic, a drilled well and a home with a foundation by a certain date or something like that . . . she said a lot of folks who thought this was a fantastic deal ended up losing the partially developed property as the date came and went and many failed to meet the deadline -- including a friend of her husbands who was trying to get the project done by only working by himself on weekends . . . and with his main source of income from selling dope.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 2, 2010)

The area is on perma-frost. So no septic with a leech field, pump out tank when full, but has to be insulated so it don't freeze
 Most people use an insulated cistern & haul water.
Footers for homes I think are on pilings so the ground can move up & s down around them.
Lots of special building rules & permits, close to a national park & very very cold & windy in the winter. 
Don't know all the specifics & don't want to.   
Hawaii a good place to live in the winter if your from Healy


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 5, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> The area is on perma-frost. So no septic with a leech field, pump out tank when full, but has to be insulated so it don't freeze
> Most people use an insulated cistern & haul water.
> Footers for homes I think are on pilings so the ground can move up & s down around them.
> Lots of special building rules & permits, close to a national park & very very cold & windy in the winter.
> ...



I didn't have all the particulars . . . but I know my sister said there were many rules and requirements . . .  otherwise the land would revert back to the town.


----------

